

So it's come to this: Unpaid Post-doc position for Biologist, La Jolla - naterator
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sci/4102858451.html

======
naterator
I can't tell if this is a joke/experiment, or the situation has gotten so bad
that people with decades of education/experience and highly specialized skills
no longer have any leverage. Or possibly, that the funding situation is so bad
that some organization is desperate enough to post this.

------
techdragon
It appears to be for a non profit group. So I can understand the lack of
compensation. But they are hardly likely to attract anyone other than the kind
that barely scraped through their PHD if their work isn't particularly
fascinating to someone.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
In the US, non-profits are sometimes very well funded. Most name-brand
universities are non-profits, with huge endowment funds. Sometimes, they are
your VC's "boss."

